# He did it. Sons first buck!



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

So my son shot his first buck on the ML hunt this year. He had a ML tag last year but we got rained out bad and couldn't hunt. It was like the rainforest up there. Went out a couple times this year. He missed a few shots which I take responsibility for as my rifle is very long and heavy. So we switched him up to my friends 50cal inline. He shot it at 55 yards. I didn't think he hit him as he didn't act hit at all. It was a good lesson in following shots because after about 10 minutes of looking I found about three small specks of blood on a sagebrush. I informed my son that he hit him and he was so excited! I also informed him that this little of blood was likely not a good hit but you never know. So we hunkered down for about 20 minutes and proceeded to track. About 40-50 yards some better blood and it got increasingly better until we started seeing good piles. It was amazing how far this deer actually went before we found him. He was shot in the neck and only had half a neck at that. Nature is tough. My boy made a standing 55 yard shot. So proud of him. A lot of good lessons and opportunity to learn that day and overall success. Have successfully secured the support of another outdoorsman and hunter for years to come. Seriously so much fun to take kids hunting. By far my favorite thing to do. Big thanks to my friends for their help and no thanks to my extended family who couldn't be bothered with it.

Cheddar

Last pics are of him when he was 7 on a ML hunt with me.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Can't beat that. Not much meat wasted with that shot.------SS


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Awesome! Congratulations ! Great first buck!


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks guys. He is super proud and excited. We cut him up and made some sausage. (both a first for me) and you can tell he digs the whole experience and likes the feeling of contributing to the family.

Cheddar


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

That's a great buck to start with and awesome to get it done with a muzzy - I agree, not a bad place to hit at all - no blood shot meat!


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Congrats! Don't you just love watching your son grow into a hunter! No better experience than a father and son sharing a hunt. He'll be telling the story for the next few decades


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

That's awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

That's great! congrats


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Congrats to you and your son!!


----------



## Drake1301 (Oct 23, 2012)

That is so awesome!! Congratulations to both of you!! In the words of my wife, "You have now created a (hunting) monster"!!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Well done Cheddar good looking buck standing neck shot wow.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Love to see the kids have some success.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow, much bigger than my first. That tracking is my favorite part; no fun when you see them fall DRT.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Huge29 said:


> Wow, much bigger than my first. That tracking is my favorite part; no fun when you see them fall DRT.


 Thanks Daniel. How is price treating you? Any cows or bees yet?

Cheddar


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

That's sooo cool. Glad you followed up the shot. A great first lesson for the boy with an awesome outcome. Congrats to both of you!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Way to go man!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

nicely done, congrats!


----------

